# 2 unit fire separation and renovation



## jar546 (Mar 3, 2010)

At what level of renovation do you require the 1 hour fire separation between units of a 2 family dwelling when there is a lack of a fire rated separation?


----------



## Heaven (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: 2 unit fire separation and renovation

Is it compliant with the code in place during the year it was built?


----------



## jar546 (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: 2 unit fire separation and renovation

What did boca say in 1989 about separation between dwellings.  My BOCA only goes back to 1999, can't find the older ones.

If they gut the walls but not the ceiling in an over under what would you require?


----------



## RJJ (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: 2 unit fire separation and renovation

Is this to be reviewed under IRC? What exist as the separation now! I have the old BOCO back to 83.

Maybe, PM Jpranch! He is an old BOCO man! :lol:


----------



## kilitact (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: 2 unit fire separation and renovation



> If they gut the walls but not the ceiling in an over under what would you require?


Support walls will need to meet curent code requirements,rated.


----------

